# molette souris avec GLUT OpenGL



## chromoD (9 Octobre 2005)

salut,

Quelqu'un sait-il utiliser la molette de ma souris avec GLUT dans un programme en openGL... 

j'ai trouvé sur internet : GLUT_WHEEL_UP et GLUT_WHEEL_DOWN, mais ma version de glut ne les intègre pas...

je suis sous mac OS X 10.2.8

existe-t-il une mise à jour de GLUT pour mon système ?
y a -t-il une autre solution ?

merci


----------



## chromoD (11 Octobre 2005)

... personne ne programme en OpenGL ? ... tant pis ....


alors quelqu'un peut-il  me dire quelles sont les versions de GLUT installées dans les frameworks de OS X 10.3 et OS X 10.4

avec OS X 10.2.8 : GLUT.framework : version 2.2.8 GLUT dylib for Mac OS X
(en 10.2.8 on trouve rapidement ça dans :
 menu Pomme >A propos de ce Mac > bouton plus d'info > onglet Structure)

merci pour vos info
 ....... :love:


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2005)

Avec Mac OS 10.4.1 :


```
GLUT :

  Version :    3.3.6
  Derni&#232;re modification :    01.05.05 09:51
  Informations g&#233;n&#233;rales :    3.3.6, Copyright (c) 2001-2005 Apple Computer Inc., All Rights Reserved
  Emplacement :    /System/Library/Frameworks/GLUT.framework
  Priv&#233;e :    Non
```


----------



## chromoD (11 Octobre 2005)

merci...

peux-tu éditer le fichier glut.h qui se trouve dans 
GLUT.framework > Versions > A > Headers > glut.h

et m'en faire un copier coller (je cherche #define GLUT_WHEEL_UP et #define GLUT_WHEEL_DOWN)




les mêmes infos m'intéressent pour OS X 10.3 ... avis aux amateurs !


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2005)

Ces constantes ne sont pas d&#233;finies dans le glut.h que j'ai.

Mais apr&#232;s quelques petites recherches sur le web, je me demande si ce n'est pas seulement une version sp&#233;ciale de GLUT pour Windows qui a cette possibilit&#233;... mais je suis pas un expert en OpenGL/Glut alors peut-&#234;tre que je me trompe


----------



## chromoD (11 Octobre 2005)

je me posais la même question...  :hein: 

et je ne trouve pas de solution... 

comment utiliser cette fichue molette avec GLUT ?  ...  joystick pas de pb, boutons de souris non plus... 

quelqu'un a-t-il une réponse ?


----------



## Céroce (12 Octobre 2005)

Je ne réponds pas à la question, mais il semble que GLUT ne le fait pas. Tu peux essayer avec Carbon, peut-être:

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Carbon/Reference/Carbon_Event_Manager_Ref/Carbon_Event_Manager_Ref.pdf

C'est pas portable, mais forcer l'utilisateur à posséder une souris à molette non plus.
Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider davantage.


----------

